# Einstellungen von Netzwerk falsch!



## derone (11. November 2007)

hallo,
habe ein problem mit meinen einstellungen von meinen netzwerk.
hatte versucht den sicherheitstyp zu ändern da ich ein ungesichtertes netzwerk hatte.seit dem wenn ich versuche verbindung herzustellen ist immer statt empfangs balken ein rotes kreuz da.habe das betriebs system windows vista!
bitte helft mir da weiter...
mfg daniel


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. November 2007)

Kabelnetz oder Wlan? Bei Wlan musst du im Router die Verschlüsselung aktivieren und den Key jeweils im Router und in Vista eingeben (am besten nimmst du zur Verschlüsselung WPA oder WPA2 (WPA2 ist mit AES statt TKIP). Wenn es sich um Lan handelt solltest du wenn möglich auf ungesichertes Netzwerk umstellen (wobei Vista diese Unterscheidung nur im Wlan macht I think), da in das Netzwerk eh keiner so leich einbricht.


----------



## derone (11. November 2007)

habe ein wlan netzwerk.
wie tue ich für den  router bzw. vista den code eingeben?
mein sicherheitstyp lautet wpa2 ,und aes!


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. November 2007)

ohje... das ging bei Verbindung herstellen rechts unten in der Taskleiste oder eben im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter eine Verbindung zu einem Netzwrk herstellen. Dort den Namen des Netzwerks reinkritzeln und den Code wie er im Router steht.


----------



## derone (13. November 2007)

Ichdanke für deine hilfsbereitschaft,hätte das ohne dich ja nie hingekriegt,aber was du noch nicht verstanden oder nicht kapieren willst ist ,das wunderst dich  weshalb  einige individuen dich für arrogant halten? denke mal aus dem grund dubist einstein selber und hast schon so komplexedas du jeden im vorhinein auf die nase bindest wie blöd doch andere sind und was du doch besser kannst.wenn du doch son hirn bist abeite mal bischen an deiner sympathie andern gegen über .(is mir jetzt nur aufgefallen von wegen -unter dem mottohje !! weiß der das denn nicht.wie du auch hat jeder mal angefangen oder ist neu gerade dabei.jetzt sag nicht naja das grungwissen von dem was du da machst müstest du ja eigendlich wissen ne,oder so etwa!? wollt das mal ablassen kann diese arroganten besser wisser nämlich auch nicht leiden.und habe kein stück auf meine rechtschreibung geachtet ,falls du da noch was zu sagst.sorry machs gut;-)


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

@derone
Das "ohje..." Kam fuer mich rueber, als ob er ueberlegen musste wo genau man das Einstellen konnte. Und freu dich doch wenn er dir hilft, auch wenn er fuer dich Arrogant rueberkommt.
Und von wegen Rechtschreibung, das sind Forenregeln, darauf zu achten und auch auf Gross und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Darin steht auch wenn man das oefter missachtet, das man schnell hier weg vom Fenster is ^^


----------



## lexz (13. November 2007)

Bei solchen momenten Wünsch ich mir immer nen Boxsack..


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Och den wuensch ich mir wohl oefters 
Einige Leute wollen halt keine Hilfe ^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. November 2007)

Jap... denn erstens benutze ich Vista äußerst selten (aktive Testphase liegt inzwischen wieder 6Monate zurück) und Wlan nutze ich generell nicht mehr. Kupfer rockt 
Danke übrigens für die interessante Analyse meiner Persönlichkeit *g*


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Er/sie hat sich wohl von deiner Signatur angegriffen gefuehlt, oder mag halt wirklich keine Hilfe. 
Aber gut das ich mal nen Kerl richtig verstanden hab


----------

